

Show HN: AutoGripe for Fail2Ban - sarciszewski
https://github.com/r000t/AutoGripe

======
sarciszewski
I _did not_ create this. The author of this project is Blair Strater
([https://r000t.com](https://r000t.com)). However, immediately reporting when
someone tries to brute force your SSH helps companies know when one of their
customers' servers has been hacked and hijacked for malicious ends.

------
joepie91_
Fair warning: a lot of hosts hate automated abusemail, and it's automatically
trashbinned by quite a few of them.

------
some_furry
I love AutoGripe. I use it on all my servers. The only downside is a bit of
"Inbox full" errors, mostly from China. I guess their ISPs are asleep at the
wheel.

